# mini-fridgeador HELP!!!



## james_neuen (Sep 9, 2013)

Just got a mini-fridge to turn into a humidor and now I have no idea where to begin. I was ordering cigars already so I picked up a  Cigar Oasis XL Humidifier and it should be here soon. I know that I need to line the inside with cedar but does it need to be spanish cedar or will red cedar be ok? Do I actually turn the fridge on and regulate temperature a little or can I just rip out the cooling unit completely and save on weight? Tried doing a search and most of what I found was just troubleshooting ones that were already made.


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

NO on the red cedar. You're going to want to go Spanish cedar. Spanish cedar isn't actually cedar it's more closely related to mahogany. (Ok, hardwood lesson over ). Your also not going to need to line the entire wine cooler. Getting Spanish cedar trays or custom made drawers will work fine. 

I live a few hours north of you and it's hard to keep cigars under 70 degrees without a cooled unit. I would keep you wine cooler active and set the temp at 65. Also, you may not need to humidifier, simply using humidity beads may keep your RH at a more stable level near 65% . We have abundant humidity here in south fla, so more humidity is not always the answer. Get a hygrometer and keep an eye on your RH.

Good luck with your build.


----------



## liquidicem (May 23, 2013)

That cigar oasis is going to be complete overkill in a mini fridge. Also, they will not remove any humidity like Boveda, kitty litter, or beads. It will only add humidity I believe. I would return it if possible and use the money on cigars. 

What type of mini fridge is it? Compressor type or thermoelectric like a wine cooler?


----------



## dgold21 (Jul 7, 2007)

A Cigar Oasis in Florida, mini-fridge or not, is not a good idea. You will not have a need to dump that much humidity into your environment, and will probably need to remove some humidity.

There are TONS of threads regarding wine cooler type refrigerators, I suggest reading through some of those to get a basis of knowledge...if your fridge is an actual refrigerator (compressor-based instead of thermo-electric cooling), then you will have a harder time keeping a perfect environment for your cigars.


----------



## james_neuen (Sep 9, 2013)

ok. the fridge is a compressor type. should i just forget it and try to find a wine fridge?


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

james_neuen said:


> ok. the fridge is a compressor type. should i just forget it and try to find a wine fridge?


If you need to control temperature, then, yes, you would be better off looking for a thermoelectric one.
The compressor style will dry your cigars out and pull the rH way down.


----------



## james_neuen (Sep 9, 2013)

well..... balls. anybody wanna buy a mini-fridge? lol. thanks guys. guess ill keep looking. how is the temp controlled in a normal humidor then? if i keep it inside and my house stays at 70 would i even need to turn it on?


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

james_neuen said:


> well..... balls. anybody wanna buy a mini-fridge? lol. thanks guys. guess ill keep looking. how is the temp controlled in a normal humidor then? if i keep it inside and my house stays at 70 would i even need to turn it on?


Temp is not controlled in a regular humidor unless one is talking about a custom cabinet that is several thousand dollars.
My house has central AC so I don't worry about temps, just getting the rH right.
Those in hotter climates who either don't have AC or set it high during the day usually either put their cigars in the basement or invest in a wine cooler that's thermoelectric.
My friend recently bought a 42 bottle wine fridge for 20 off of Craig's list because the compressor didn't work. But...he doesn't need the cooling as his basement stays 68 year round.


----------



## james_neuen (Sep 9, 2013)

so as long as i don't use it to cool it should be fine? what is the highest temp you would feel comfortable having your sticks at?


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

james_neuen said:


> so as long as i don't use it to cool it should be fine? what is the highest temp you would feel comfortable having your sticks at?


If you don't need it to cool then, yes you can use it.
Since I freeze all my cigars I don't worry about temps too much (plus I have central AC). 
I'd only be concerned if the temps started to hit 75, but more important is the rH. Temperature is important with regard to beetle hatching. Since I freeze my cigars I don't worry about the temp.


----------



## copper0426 (Aug 15, 2012)

james_neuen said:


> so as long as i don't use it to cool it should be fine? what is the highest temp you would feel comfortable having your sticks at?


Don't use the cigar oasis in such a small fridge it's even to much for a 28btl. winadore. You can use it without temp but remember down here it is hard enough to cool the house let alone a fridge that is insulated and trying to maintain the temp inside. I would say use a digital hygro/temp combo and place the unit right under a vent in the house. As stated 70 is the temp to shoot for consistantly.


----------



## james_neuen (Sep 9, 2013)

ok, scrapping the mini-fridge idea. someone just posted an 18btl wine cooler for $75 messaged them to see if I can get it. Let's cross our fingers. They say it has a "high temp rating" of 66. Is that acceptable?


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

james_neuen said:


> ok, scrapping the mini-fridge idea. someone just posted an 18btl wine cooler for $75 messaged them to see if I can get it. Let's cross our fingers. They say it has a "high temp rating" of 66. Is that acceptable?


That sounds good. The idea of using a mini fridge with a compressor removed isn't that bad if your ambient temps stay low enough. Really it would just be a nice stand-up coolidor with shelves already provided for holding trays. I've thought about converting one in my basement. My 225+ cellared tins of pipe tobacco fill up a chest freezer with a removed compressor. It never gets above 70 in the summer, even though I set the AC @77. Good luck with the wine cooler.


----------



## copper0426 (Aug 15, 2012)

james_neuen said:


> ok, scrapping the mini-fridge idea. someone just posted an 18btl wine cooler for $75 messaged them to see if I can get it. Let's cross our fingers. They say it has a "high temp rating" of 66. Is that acceptable?


Check Open box dot com I got my 28 for 96 shipped.


----------



## james_neuen (Sep 9, 2013)

so far no luck. they sold that one. and the cheapest i found for a 28 is 160 and the high temp is only 56


----------



## james_neuen (Sep 9, 2013)

Alright, I found an avanti 28 bottle for 160. it is in the mail so that solves my worry about the temperature. You guys have said I need something that is capable of adding and removing humidity at the same time? What would be capable of that?


----------



## dgold21 (Jul 7, 2007)

I REALLY suggest you read through the existing wineador threads, there are a bunch of them...you will find all the information you could possibly ever want about properly setting up a wine cooler as a humidor, including humidity regulation.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

james_neuen said:


> ok, scrapping the mini-fridge idea. someone just posted an 18btl wine cooler for $75 messaged them to see if I can get it. Let's cross our fingers. They say it has a "high temp rating" of 66. Is that acceptable?


Just my two cents, I just grabbed an 18 Bottle that requires some re-engineering, but is thermoelectric. The max temp range with the two fans running constantly with 60 minute and 90 minute runs tested at about 63- 66 degrees, as you were informed. . Remember the wineador is a "cooler" not a refrigerator. My test was "manually" running the fans , as I will be adding a third party thermostatic trigger because my thermo circuit is shot.

Back to your issue, most of the research I have seen denotes guys run 63- 70 % temp and 62- 70 % RH. The wineador should get you there, temp wise, and the RH will require more of your own preferance as far as how you like it to be. Check the detailed info as per Dave's suggestion, below.

If buying a used wino bring a decent pen light. Make sure when you open the wineador there is a good tight seal/ vacuum when you pull it open. Check also for mold, drips or stains, strange smells, or look around the back through the little vents for the fans for heavy dust in the heat sinks. Power it up and listen if the fans are running. All are good reasons to bring to the sellers attention and " talk the price down" Some are a good reason to just walk away.


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

dgold21 said:


> I REALLY suggest you read through the existing wineador threads, there are a bunch of them...you will find all the information you could possibly ever want about properly setting up a wine cooler as a humidor, including humidity regulation.


+1

All of the questions you're asking have been answered ad infinitum on this forum.

I think you just need to lurk MOAR


----------



## kra961 (May 16, 2012)

No need to get rid of it James just get an external thermostat controller, plug the fridge into that and let that controller which has a far higher set point control the temp, remember all your trying to do is make sure the temp stays in the 70 degree range.


----------



## petemoss (Feb 20, 2017)

Thanks for the info on this forum re: wineadors. Got my 16 bottle koldfront from openboxdirect for $60 a few weeks ago and the temp controller is arriving today. Has anyone in here successfully modified a TEC wine cooler to be able to cool AND heat? Also, what did you guys do to replace the 1/8" wire racks with shelves?


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Probably better to post your own questions in the cigar accessories forum in relation to your wineador. Especially since this thread hasn't had any posts since 9/11/13. Don't know if you've introduced yourself either but it's always nice for new guys to say hi and tell us a bit about themselves.
In the New Puffer Introduction forum.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsalnj (Jun 14, 2016)

check out my page im willing to help i posted a video on this subject today


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Closing this up as there are so many threads that are relevant more than this one.


----------

